

Creativity isn’t a gift possessed by a lucky few, Jonah Lehrer says - kevinpacheco
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/05/13/books/review/imagine-by-jonah-lehrer.html

======
nichodges
Linkbaity headline for an article that (rightly) goes on to slam pretty much
every conclusion Lehrer comes to in his book. I haven't read this book, but
it's unfortunate that the "Gladwell technique" still pretty much guarantees a
best seller. Great storytelling, but usually pointless or factually incorrect
stories.

~~~
ctbarna
Lehrer responded to this review at his blog:
[http://www.wired.com/wiredscience/2012/05/on-bad-
reviews/all...](http://www.wired.com/wiredscience/2012/05/on-bad-
reviews/all/1)

